# oops, installed aqupex instead of heapex



## coloradomarc (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep, I grabbed the wrong roll for hot water baseboard system and did'nt realize it till after it was in and running. Luckily this was in my own rental and not in a customers house. The boiler is a HTP mc5o condensing wall hung boiler with stainless heat exchanger. I only have two components that are feras, the pump and expansion tank, and a couple of iron fittings going to the expansion tank. Everything else is copper or brass. So my question is should I replace the tubing (tight crawl space), or just put in brass or stainless pump and exp. tank or leave it as is and keep checking the solution which is a 50/50 mix of cryo-tek-100 and water. I plan on keeping the house indefinitely. Please try and be specific as to what damage I might expect from more oxygen migrating in to the system and maybe a time frame I could expect the damage to occur. Any insight on this would be greately appreciated, Thanks. Oh, there is about 200 feet of 3/4 of aquapex in the system and its 2 zones.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are going to be screwed here for answers without doing an intro...
You won't beleive some of the answers you'll get and well we wouldn't expect you to...:laughing:
Try doing one here http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3 and tell us a bit about you...
Just an informal get to know you kind of thing...
Then you'll feel the love...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The only damage I'd expect would be to the ferrous metal components exposed to the water...


----------



## coloradomarc (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for your response Redwood, so you think if I change those to non ferrous (I new I spelled that wrong) then the system will be fine and the gylcol solution will last as it should and rubber o rings and such? Any more opinions on this one?


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Like redwood said. Any ferrous metals in the system could be compromised due to the oxygen that can permeate the aqua-pex.


----------



## coloradomarc (Jan 29, 2014)

well I think then my easiest safe option would be to change the pump and expansion tank to non ferrous and call it good. Any other thoughts?


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I would research a little more. With system having the 50/50 you said I'm really not sure how much oxygen would get in. It might last just slightly under as long as it would w hepex. Find some numbers and see if it's worth your time and money to change out metals prematurely.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

If theres rust inhibitor in the system I wouldn't worry, I have seen buildings full of mixing piping and the ones with rust inhibitor still had clean looking pex vs the ones without.


----------



## coloradomarc (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks for the advice, maybe i will let it run till something fails then change the componants that are bad. Doesnt sound like it will hurt the heat exchanger or seals in the boiler which is my main concern


----------

